# Spouse points -Australian PR



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Dear Everyone,

I am planning to consider my wife's experience as well for australian PR process. Can anyone tell me what are all the things should be done for this

As of now I have understood from the aus border.gov website is below, please add if I have missed or misunderstood any points.


 Spouse should have completed a bachelor's degree in english medium
 should have completed english eligibility test ( IELTS, PET, etc as per allowed tests) at scale 5 in each section if IELTS or equivalent score in other english tests (PETS, TOFEL, etc)
 Should I do ACS for my wife's work experience as well?- Please advice


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Your spouse should get her employment skills assessed. If your spouse's profession was ICT related, then it needs to be assessed positively by ACS.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to consider my wife's experience as well for australian PR process. Can anyone tell me what are all the things should be done for this
> 
> ...


- Must be on the same occupation list
- Positive skills assessment
- At-least competent English


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to consider my wife's experience as well for australian PR process. Can anyone tell me what are all the things should be done for this
> 
> ...


First and foremost her occupation should also be listed under the same occupation list as yours(only then you can claim partner points)...then next comes English proficiency, and lastly you will have to get her experience assessed by ACS...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to consider my wife's experience as well for australian PR process. Can anyone tell me what are all the things should be done for this
> 
> ...


1. She need IELTS 6 minimum not 5 in all 4 LRSW
2. Need positive skills assessment in same List as your Anzsco code from appropriate agency

Age etc. I am sure you must have made sure that she meets

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

My wife has a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Information Technology.
She has given IELTS and has required points. Both of our occupations are on the same SOL.
For me to be able to claim 5 points, I need to get her qualification assessed.
The problem is she doesn't have work experience in ICT. She gained a MBA degree specialising in HR and has 5 years HR work experience.
Someone in the forum told me that to get positive assessment by ACS, you need to have at least 2 years of work experience in the nominated field. Is that true?
If not can I get her degree assessed and claim 5 points towards my 189 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> My wife has a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Information Technology.
> She has given IELTS and has required points. Both of our occupations are on the same SOL.
> For me to be able to claim 5 points, I need to get her qualification assessed.
> The problem is she doesn't have work experience in ICT. She gained a MBA degree specialising in HR and has 5 years HR work experience.
> ...


IS any HR Anzsco code under MLTSSL ?
That may also be an option to explore

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> IS any HR Anzsco code under MLTSSL ?
> That may also be an option to explore
> 
> Cheers


Sadly not. HR Manager is on STSOL.
So, is it true that you need to have atleast 2 years of work experience to be able to get positive skill assessment from ACS?


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

debeash said:


> First and foremost her occupation should also be listed under the same occupation list as yours(only then you can claim partner points)...then next comes English proficiency, and lastly you will have to get her experience assessed by ACS...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. She need IELTS 6 minimum not 5 in all 4 LRSW
> 2. Need positive skills assessment in same List as your Anzsco code from appropriate agency
> 
> Age etc. I am sure you must have made sure that she meets
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

I have completed positive ACS evaluation for code 261313 (Software Engineer). I am currently at 60 points and will get 65 points in Feb 2018 (additional work ex points).

My husband is a Business Analyst. Is he eligible to apply for spouse points ?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Guys please advice ,If i will be able to claim 5 point for spouse qualification.
I am applying PR as a Mechanical Engineer and my Wife responsibilities matched with Environmental Research scientist.


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

I am not sure mate,
but you can check in the borders.gov website for claiming spouse points. I think you can as ur software developer and he is ba both are ICT occupation


pranabsinha said:


> Guys please advice ,If i will be able to claim 5 point for spouse qualification.
> I am applying PR as a Mechanical Engineer and my Wife responsibilities matched with Environmental Research scientist.


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have entered the EOI with 65 points. I have applied under Software engineer category. My Consultant has told me that I can get 5 points for my spouse if she get 6 Bands in IELTS and if she get her academic certificates assessed by Engineers Australia.

My wife got 6 bands in IELTs. She is currently doing her PDH in electrical engineering. To claim 5 points, is it required for my wife to have work experience or only assessment of Australia Engineers in work experience sufficient ? 


Regards, 
Dreamer.


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Hi 
As long as I know I think your wife should have a valid job and she should have worked in the last ten years for atlest some years that's depends on their qualification and job code. I am not familiar with your wife's job code. Please check with relavant people sorry.








ukindian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have entered the EOI with 65 points. I have applied under Software engineer category. My Consultant has told me that I can get 5 points for my spouse if she get 6 Bands in IELTS and if she get her academic certificates assessed by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi,
Can you get spouse 5 point if your wife has 4 years graduation but no work experience?


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

Have the same question , can we claim 5 partner points without getting partner's work-experience assessed ? Planning to assess educational qualification only


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

headstrong said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have the same question , can we claim 5 partner points without getting partner's work-experience assessed ? Planning to assess educational qualification only


The rules are very clear
She needs to have her skills assessment done, not her education 

If the skills assessment agency is ready to certify her positive for that particular Anzsco code under which she is applying, then no problem



had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

Cheers


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

I hold a BENG.Mechancal Engineering degree from Monash.My wife holds a BSC.Business Management degree from Cardif Metropolitan University. I have no clue Business Management degrees goes under which occupations.

Can I know if she is on same list as mine to claim the spouse points.Please help me with is to clear my mind. Thanks


----------



## tagauzzie (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I am planning to apply for PR 189 under anzsco 261313 - Software Engineer. I am planning to get my spouse assessed under anzsco 261399 - Software and Applications Programmers (nec) . I confirmed that both of these occupations are on MLTSSL list. However, in the list it says that 261399 is applicable only to 186 and 457. It does not mention 189(PT). Can I safely claim spouse points? I know that the requirement just says that the spouse occupation should be on the same list, and it is, but still thought of getting confirmed.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

tusharsisode said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR 189 under anzsco 261313 - Software Engineer. I am planning to get my spouse assessed under anzsco 261399 - Software and Applications Programmers (nec) . I confirmed that both of these occupations are on MLTSSL list. However, in the list it says that 261399 is applicable only to 186 and 457. It does not mention 189(PT). Can I safely claim spouse points? I know that the requirement just says that the spouse occupation should be on the same list, and it is, but still thought of getting confirmed.


No you cannot. The occupation must be on the list for 189/190


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have a query related to the 5 points via Spouse's skills assessment.

Does spouse need to have a relevant work experience as well? And we can claim 5 points only if spouse gets 5 points in ACS?

To explain the situation, my spouse has a masters degree which is equivalent to Australian degree but the 4 experience is in a different field. So ACS would want to deduct 4 years ( I presume) and then there is no experience left to award points.

Therefore, in this scenario, can I use spouse's ACS report to claim 5 points in my EOI? 

Regards
G.K


----------



## krislaks (Aug 27, 2018)

*Where do I upload spouse work experience documents?*

Where should the spouse work experience documents be uploaded while applying for 189 visa? There is only partner skills assessment requested in the documents list on the last page on immi website.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*Adding Spouse*

Hi Guys,

I have updated my EOI in Sep with 70 points for Job code : 261312.

I am planning to get married in end of Dec 2018/ beginning of Jan 2019.
My fiance has 7+ in all sections in IELTS.

However, his job profile falls in 
Management Consultant - ANZSCO 224711, assessed by VETASSESS

Or
261111 ICT Business Analyst - assessed by ACS

He has masters in Aerospace engineering, which is completely unrelated to the field he is working in .
He is into Data Analytics in Pharma, he is a manager and have members under him who use tools like SQL,R for analytics.

My questions are : 
1. What is the best suited ANZSCO ?
2. Is it worth going for ACS Assessment??If he does go for ACS Assessment, they might deduct 5-7 years of his experience, which means he will have may be 0/1 year of valid experience. So will he still get a positive ACS assessment?
3. If he gets assessed by VETASSESS, will it be of any use?


If I am able to add his spouse points ill jump into 75 and it will help me get an invite may be a month earlier? However, if I can't add the spouse points, my EOI date will further change delaying the invite. Please suggest what is the best i can do to avoid this situation.

I appreciate your time to answer this question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dragonqn said:


> He has masters in Aerospace engineering, which is completely unrelated to the field he is working in .
> He is into Data Analytics in Pharma, he is a manager and have members under him who use tools like SQL,R for analytics.


How many years of this related work experience?


dragonqn said:


> However, if I can't add the spouse points, my EOI date will further change delaying the invite. Please suggest what is the best i can do to avoid this situation.


The EOI date-of-effect does not change if points do not change.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> How many years of this related work experience?
> 
> The EOI date-of-effect does not change if points do not change.


Ohh I din know that EOI Date will not change. Well that's good news.
He has around 8 years of overall experience.

Thanks so much for response.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dragonqn said:


> Ohh I din know that EOI Date will not change. Well that's good news.
> He has around 8 years of overall experience.
> 
> Thanks so much for response.


I don't know about VETASSESS but I've heard it is not as easy as ACS is.
If you want to go with ACS, then he would qualify because of having 6+ years of work experience. He needs to apply with the RPL route.


> 2. Is it worth going for ACS Assessment??If he does go for ACS Assessment, they might deduct 5-7 years of his experience, which means he will have may be 0/1 year of valid experience. So will he still get a positive ACS assessment?


He just needs a positive assessment for those +5 points; number of years left after deduction are irrelevant for partner points.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

Dear Friends,

I seek information for below queries, Please share your valuable inputs.

Background : I am Software Eng and I have done my positive Skill Assessment from ACS, and I want to do my wife Skill assessment and her profile is BE(Electronic and Telecommunication) and working in her core field of Telecom for past 3 years.
We both come under same Anzsco code.

Queries: 
1) Is it ok to write 3 career episode from her final year engineering project OR we need to have each career episode from 3 different projects with different duration?
2) Is it ok to do only standard CDR evaluation for her, rather than going for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from EA, as standard CDR costs less and anyway I am the primary applicant so I need to evaluate to get 5 points for a spouse.

Thanks.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I don't know about VETASSESS but I've heard it is not as easy as ACS is.
> If you want to go with ACS, then he would qualify because of having 6+ years of work experience. He needs to apply with the RPL route.
> 
> He just needs a positive assessment for those +5 points; number of years left after deduction are irrelevant for partner points.



Thank you so much for the response. That's great news.

Just one last doubt.

So if he gets a positive acs assessment for Business analyst - 261111 and I am falling under 2613*, I can still claim the points as long as it is part of the nominated occupation right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I seek information for below queries, Please share your valuable inputs.
> 
> ...


You should receive better guidance in another relevant thread, like these:
*Electronics Engineer - 233411 - 189/190 - 2017-2018*
*Engineers Australia CDR skills assessment queries*
*Engineers Australia query on CDR assessment.*


dragonqn said:


> Thank you so much for the response. That's great news.
> 
> Just one last doubt.
> 
> So if he gets a positive acs assessment for Business analyst - 261111 and I am falling under 2613*, I can still claim the points as long as it is part of the nominated occupation right?


Yes, right.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, right.


Thank you :cool2:


----------



## Krishaw (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi 

I have a question, suppose my job code is A and my husband's job code is B however we both fall under STSOL and under same visa type so can i claim 5 points for that?

Please advice.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Krishaw said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, suppose my job code is A and my husband's job code is B however we both fall under STSOL and under same visa type so can i claim 5 points for that?
> 
> Please advice.


Yes, +5 points for the 190.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*5 points for Spouse*

friends !

a big question, where i am not able to find a correct and direct answer

1. if Primary/Secondary (Spouse) is also under MLTSSL list
2. Spouse having 6 in IELTS
3. no work exp from Spouse end.

can i get the skills assessed (like from ACS or EA) and claim for 5 points from Spouse. ?

or experience is mandatory ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> friends !
> 
> a big question, where i am not able to find a correct and direct answer
> 
> ...


For ACS, no afaik (even for Australian qualifications, you need 1 year post qualification experience I believe to be deemed skilled).

For EA, yes if the qualification is able to be assessed under the Accord pathway. 

Note your spouse would also need to be under 45 years of age.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks in advance for your help!

My job code is 261312 (Software Developer). My wife has completed her engineering in computer science and engineering, but doesn't have industrial experience. Her experience is in teaching. She taught Datastructure, C and C++. Can I get a positive ACS assessment for her in order to claim 5 points? 


***************************************************************
ACS Submitted - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
PTE-A Latest (15/02/2019) - L/88-R/90-S/79-W/90 , Overall - 89 

189-70 Updated EOI : 16/02/2019
Points -
age 30
education -15
pte - 20
experience - 5 (7+ years experience - 4 years deducted)


----------

